# House and vehicle insurance?



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend good options for home and contents as well as vehicle insurance?


----------



## Manny McHugh (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Find a good broker in your area & probably the best way to do that is to ask your friends & neighbours where they get theirs & always remember that insurance from your bank is going to be expensive. - One of my friends bought his first year's car insurance from his bank & then his 2nd year from my local broker & it turned out the bank had charged him 6 times the rate my broker quoted for exactly the same cover. 

Other things you need to know about insurance here is that it's usually difficult to get fully comprehensive cover for cars over about 6 years of age & it pays to check what is & isn't covered on the policies, especially with household policies. - Many but not all household policies cover breakdown of kitchen electrical items, computers & even give some kind of death benefit.


----------

